# California Zephyr: Denver - Glenwood - San Francisco in Jan 2020



## desertflyer (Jan 17, 2021)

Being stuck at home this MLK Jr weekend, I decided to write up what we were doing this time last year. A long weekend in Denver, Glenwood Springs, and of course the California Zephyr back to the Bay Area.

You can read my report here: Amtrak’s California Zephyr: Denver to Glenwood Springs to San Francisco – Parker's Travel Log

A sneak peak:


----------



## jiml (Jan 17, 2021)

A great underrated Amtrak destination.


----------



## railiner (Jan 17, 2021)

Excellent trip report, with great photo's...thanks for posting!


----------



## caravanman (Jan 17, 2021)

I enjoyed reading your report, and the photos are very good also. Thanks for a good read!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jan 17, 2021)

desertflyer said:


> Being stuck at home this MLK Jr weekend, I decided to write up what we were doing this time last year. A long weekend in Denver, Glenwood Springs, and of course the California Zephyr back to the Bay Area.
> 
> You can read my report here: Amtrak’s California Zephyr: Denver to Glenwood Springs to San Francisco – Parker's Travel Log
> 
> ...



The first January after I retired, I took the Zephyr to San Francisco, then after a few days in San Francisco, rode the Coast Starlight to Seattle. After a few days there, the EB to Chicago connecting to the Cardinal to Cincinnati. The Winter scenery is simply beautiful! Your report and photos brought back excellent memories. Thanks for posting your report!


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jan 22, 2021)

Been through there a few times by train, all during the summer months, including once during the middle of the night courtesy of a long delay due to a derailment. Making a winter trip with a stop in Glenwood Springs is on the bucket list. Thank you for helping me experience it vicariously.


----------



## Cal (Mar 12, 2021)

I just read it, and really enjoyed it! Looks like a wonderful vacation, and now I really want to go on the Zephyr. It's the last western route I gotta go on. 

I didn't know you saw so much desert on train #5! On the Zephyr, you truly get everything; farms, mountains, deserts, and a tiny bit of the bay.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 12, 2021)

Cal said:


> I just read it, and really enjoyed it! Looks like a wonderful vacation, and now I really want to go on the Zephyr. It's the last western route I gotta go on.
> 
> I didn't know you saw so much desert on train #5! On the Zephyr, you truly get everything; farms, mountains, deserts, and a tiny bit of the bay.


Most of the Desert on #5 and #6 is @ night with #6 having more of the Nevada desert in daylight, and the Corn and Soybean Farms of Iowa and Illinois are in daylight on #6 also.

I prefer #6 from Eneryville to Reno, # 5 from Denver to the Utah border and Reno to Eneryville .

Chicago to Omaha is notable only for the crossing of the Missouri River on #6 and the Mississippi River @ the Illinois/ Iowa Border on both Trains.


----------



## RovinMoses (Mar 13, 2021)

Loved your trip report! Here is a pic from early April, 2017, of a small yellow building in the foothills just north of Denver. The color caught my attention because everything else was slightly monochromatic.


----------



## bms (Apr 11, 2021)

RovinMoses said:


> Loved your trip report! Here is a pic from early April, 2017, of a small yellow building in the foothills just north of Denver. The color caught my attention because everything else was slightly monochromatic. View attachment 21084



Beautiful photo. I have taken that route many times and am surprised that I don't remember this building, it's quite striking!


----------



## Skimmy (Apr 14, 2021)

Loved your report. I'm booked from Denver to SF; then 3 days later up to Portland, then East over to Pasco, Wa to see my son. Will fly from Michigan to Denver (also take the cool commuter train from airport to Union Station; walk to hotel) and stay overnight to do kind of what you guys did. Thanks for the videos. I did a snow train from Jackson, mi years ago to Winter Park to ski. The Denver to Winter park was really something!!! the Chicago-Denver not so much- exciting on the way out, but drudgery on the way back thru the flatlands. Glad we had a roomette.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 15, 2021)

Austin to Alpine on the Texas Eagle: First Leg

I boarded the Texas Eagle #21/#421 on a Muggy, Warm Day Right on Time @ the Austin Station, which is a Rare Occurence.

About 10 Coach Passengers boarded , and 4 Sleeping Car Passengers.

The Consist was the Short one that has been common on this Route since the 3 day a Week LD Trains began.

The Consist was the usual P-42, Two Sleeping Cars, the #21 Sleeper which also serves as the Crew Car,( No Transdorm,Baggage or Sightseer Lounge on this Route!)CCC( Diner/Lounge) and 2 Coaches.

Both Sleepers were Rehabbed Is and in good condition and were very Clean, including the Restrooms and Shower!

The H Room and the Family Bedroom were the only Unoccupied Rooms on the #421 Sleeper. Couldn't really tell on the #21 Sleeper, most of the Curtains were Closed and the Doors shut.



I was greeted by my SCA who was New to me ( I forget his name), he told me my room had been changed, but since it was Upstairs and even a better Room than I was assigned, (#4 instead of #8) it was Good News!He told me to go to the Diner and see the LSA for Last Call Dinner.

I put my stuff away,and proceeded to the Diner where I was greeted by the Veteran LSA( normally the Cafe LSA) who I have known for a Long time since I used to ride this Route often,.

Since the Sleepers were pretty full, the Cafe was Closed to Coach Passengers while Dinner was being served .

Every other table was Closed off, but each table had 2 people seated across from each other so I was seated with a Nice Retired Teacher from Chicago going to Tucson to visit her Family.

I ordered my Free First Drink,( a Bottle of Wine) they were out of White so a Merlot was brought, it was Excelkent, good as some of the Wines they used to serve in the PPC Car on the Starlight, and on the Builder when Wine and Cheese Tastings were still held!

I ordered the Cod Dish, skipped the Salad,and had a choice of Deserts ( a Brownie or Blondie, I took the Brownie). 

It came Hot right out of the Oven, with a Warm Roll and Real Butter!
Excellent for a Heat and Eat Meal!

After finishing my Meal, I ordered a Diet Coke to have with my Brownie and we talked awhile.

After the San Marco's Stop, a Quickie where a few got on in Coach,I went to my Room after walking the Train as I always do after eating.

Everyone was wearing Masks, and there were signs and announcements about wearing your mask at all times except while in your Sleeping Car Room.

The 2 Coaches were about 1/2 Full, and the Attendant had turned the Seats in Austin on the #421 Cutout Coach so the Passengers were riding backwards to San Antonio, something I'd never seen on this Route.

I asked why, and the Conductor told me we were going to be an Hour Early into San Antonio, a First for me in all the Years of riding this Route!

It was still Light as we rolled through New Braunfles, into the suburbs of San Antonio, past the SA Airport and made the Looong Circle around SA to the Sunset Station.

We stopped by the Alamo Dome Stadium( next to the Station)while the Conductors lined the switches, ( there were 3 Conductors on the Train!)then pulled into the Station @ 900AM, 1 Hour Early!

I met the new SCA, who will be going to LAX with our Sleeper, a really nice Lady who said shed put our beds down while I got some exercise and fresh air. She told us to be back by 200am, Train leaves @ 245am after the Switching of the Cutout Sleeper and Coach to #1 which is due to arrive @ 1100PM, also 1 Hour Early!

I walked up to the Small Amshack type Station( the Grand Old SP Station next door is sitting Empty!)There seems to be a Large amount of people de-boarding and waiting to board.

Something new, there are now Security Guards ( Rent a Guards)that only allow ticketed Passengers into the Station, and onto the Platform by the Train.( this after several years of real problems with Crime and Vagrants hanging around the Station @ Night/ Didnt see a one tonight!)

I walked around the Station Area, then went over by Commerce Street in St Paul's Square. 

Most of the Businesses that were there ( Bars,Clubs,Cafes) are Closed, its depressing to see such a Historic Area look so grim!( but the Pandemic has really hurt San Antonio's Tourist and Convention business which was Huge up till last Year)There are a few Bars in the Area still Open, but only a few people seem to be patronizing them. I saw no places that serve food.( there used to be a Ruth Chris Steakhouse, Spagetthi Warehouse and Bar-B-Q Joint close to the Station.

I went back to the Train about 10:15pm, took a Shower and went to my room to read and relax.

About 1100pm the Sunset Ltd rolled in next to us, we pulled out of the Station and started the Switching Movements, which will be extensive since our Sleeper is on the Front and the Cutout Coach is on the Rear of #21/#421.

I noticed the Protect Sleeper and Coach on the Stub tracks by the Station as we rolled by, theyll go out in the Morning on #22/#422 as replacements for our 2 Cars on the Eagle heading for Chicago.

Also I noticed they have built lots of new High Rise Apartments and Condos around the Station to go with the ones that have been there for several years.( the Staybridge Suits by the Station where the Crews stay, and the Best Western and Holiday Inn Express on E Commerce are still Open).

The Switching took about 45 Minutes with lots of Movements, Bumps and Noises, and finally ended about 1145pm when the Power came back on( it was getting uncomfortably Warm in the Rooms).

I stepped off the Train for one last Fresh Air Break, then returned to my Room to read a bit and then hit the hay as it's been a long, but happy day!

The bedding seems New and Clean( still the same Blue Blanket Wrapped in Plastic), and the Mattress seems pretty thin, but it's been a long time since I slept in a Roomette and Memory can play tricks.

**To be Continued from the Big Nowhere in the Morning!( Once Internet Service is Available)


----------



## Cal (Apr 15, 2021)

Great review! Glad it was early. I'm surprised to see that they were doing community seating, I would think it'd be safer to just use every table, but of course, I wouldn't mind too much.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 15, 2021)

Cal said:


> Great review! Glad it was early. I'm surprised to see that they were doing community seating, I would think it'd be safer to just use every table, but of course, I wouldn't mind too much.


Everyone was seated across from each other( only 2 per table), Noone was seated next to the other person and you didnt Have to sit with another person, the LSA asked, and seated you by yourself if you wanted to be.

Also ,You still had the option to eat in your Room, but I only saw 2 Rooms that did that.


----------



## Ferroequinologist (May 29, 2021)

Last run of the real California Zephyr:


----------

